# Learning to Shoot in Raw



## jbench (Mar 3, 2011)

I think it is time for me to learn how to work in the RAW image environment.  From the beginning capture through the color management stages, photo retouching, converting to .tiffs, jpegs, etc., and getting it to the client.  Can anyone recommend a book?


----------



## DVC Mike (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd recommend Scott Kelby's book on Lightroom 3.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 4, 2011)

Lightroom is indeed a very good program to help you work with RAW files...but it's certainly not the only one.  

Check out the whole Scott Kelby library, I'm sure there are some RAW specific books (or at least tutorials etc).  Also check out the Adobe web site and it's associated network....there are plenty of tutorials to help you.  And of course, a Google search will turn up millions of useful hits.

Also, check out this site The Luminous Landscape
and maybe read this...Why Raw -- Part I


----------



## 16ale16 (Mar 4, 2011)

Real World with Adobe Camera RAW by Bruce Fraser. This was mine when I wanted to understand deeply RAW features.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Mar 4, 2011)

It depends on what post-processing software you're using, but I agree with the two previous recommendations for Scott Kelby's books.


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2011)

For using ACR and Lightroom to convert Raw image data files get: Real World Camera Raw with Adobe Photoshop CS5


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2011)

jbench said:


> I think it is time for me to learn how to work in the RAW image environment. From the beginning capture through the color management stages, photo retouching, converting to .tiffs, jpegs, etc., and getting it to the client. Can anyone recommend a book?


What file type were you shooting with the D1X? The D1X has some very nice advantages when Raw was used, like effectively doubleing the megapixels.

What image editing software do you use?

Go to Digital Photography Tutorials, scroll down and start reading the tutorials in the WORKFLOW & POST-PROCESSING section.


----------

